# Microsoft Edge Stable erschienen



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2020)

Microsoft hat Edge in einer finalen Version veröffentlicht (79.0.309.65). Der auf Chromium basierende Browser steht für Windows ab 7, macOS sowie iOS und Android zur Verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterführende Hinweise:
- Für Erweiterungen steht ein "Microsoft Store" (Beta) zur Verfügung, dort gibt es auch das beliebte Addon ublock origin.
- Nach Installation des online Installers befindet sich ein entsprechender offline Installer in C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\EdgeUpdate
- Die Startseite des Edge kann auch ohne Edge vorab auf Gefallen hin getestet werden:
https://ntp.msn.com/edge/ntp?locale=en-US&fre=1&dsp=1&sp=Bing
- In Windows 7 sowie unter Verwendung von Aero Glass for Windows 8 funktioniert der Aero Glass Effekt.

Download:
Download New Microsoft Edge Browser | Microsoft

Download (offline Installer für Windows 8.1 und wahrscheinlich auch die anderen Windows Versionen):
MicrosoftEdge_X64_79.0.309.65.exe


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. Januar 2020)

Jetzt basiert er schon auf Chromium und ist trotzdem sehenden Auges langsamer als Chrome. Und das völlig ohne Erweiterungen.

Gut, ich hatte sowieso keine große Hoffnung. Ich teste weiter Vivaldi, der ist tatsächlich echte Konkurrenz für Chrome.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

Ich werde den mal ausprobieren,

ein paar Millisekunden schneller oder langsamer,

ist mir völlig Wurst.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2020)

Microsoft Edge auf Chrome-Basis jetzt als Download verfügbar

Sollte, laut Kommentaren, in Win10 automatisch den alten Edge ersetzt haben. Ich kanns leider nicht verifizieren, weil Edge bei mir - vermutlich wegen irgendwelcher Tweaks (bzw. weil deinstalliert) - nicht startet. ^^


----------



## Kenny- (16. Januar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Microsoft Edge auf Chrome-Basis jetzt als Download verfügbar
> 
> Sollte, laut Kommentaren, in Win10 automatisch den alten Edge ersetzt haben. Ich kanns leider nicht verifizieren, weil Edge bei mir - vermutlich wegen irgendwelcher Tweaks (bzw. weil deinstalliert) - nicht startet. ^^



Ersetzt den alten. Wenn man den Chromium Edge deinstalliert, kommt automatisch der alte wieder.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Microsoft Edge auf Chrome-Basis jetzt als Download verfügbar
> 
> Sollte, laut Kommentaren, in Win10 automatisch den alten Edge ersetzt haben. Ich kanns leider nicht verifizieren, weil Edge bei mir - vermutlich wegen irgendwelcher Tweaks (bzw. weil deinstalliert) - nicht startet. ^^


Gelesen:
Ohne manuelles Update erfolgt die Auslieferung peu à peu.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Januar 2020)

Leider haben sie ja den EPUB-Support schon vorher gestrichen. Dafür war das Teil ziemlich brauchbar. Aber selbst jetzt auf Chromium-Basis werde ich ihn nicht zum browsen benutzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Januar 2020)

Noch'n Browser?
Wer braucht das?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Januar 2020)

ich nähm ihn gern. wenn die "kinderkrankheiten" weg sind.
Microsoft Edge auf Chrome-Basis jetzt als Download verfügbar


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Januar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich nähm ihn gern. wenn die "kinderkrankheiten" weg sind.
> Microsoft Edge auf Chrome-Basis jetzt als Download verfügbar


Auf die Litanei laß ich mich jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Januar 2020)

°*lasse* ich mich jetzt nicht...
Zudem hat dich auch niemand dazu aufgefordert, eine solche loszutreten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Januar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> °*lasse* ich mich jetzt nicht... .


Sorry, ich hab das so gelernt und schreibe es auch weiter so.
Ich werde mich hüten, einen halbfertigen Browser zu benutzen, wen ich einen fertig konfigurierten habe.

Du kannst machen, was Du willst.


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich werde den mal ausprobieren,
> 
> ein paar Millisekunden schneller oder langsamer,
> 
> ist mir völlig Wurst.


"Sehenden Auges" sind keine Millisekunden. Er ist spürbar langsamer.


----------

